# My first cockatiel!!!



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was going to get one of the babies from the local pet store, but I picked up my boys budgies yesterday and if I waited for the babies to be ready I would of had to quarentine and I didn't want to do that, so I picked one of their little older tiels, I picked the one that went right to my son. The store wasn't sure exactly how old since they didn't hatch it, but they think around 3-4 months old. It wasn't kept in a cage it was in one of those "bins". It doens't have good tail feathers and I am not sure if that is from dragging it on the floor of the bin or from its age. The bin did have perches but the tiels in there seemed to enjoy running around in the bottom.

I have no idea what color Tunes is considered or what sex so any opinions are welcome!


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Male whiteface like my Noo Noo - he is adorable


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Tunes is really cute  I would guess a male. I would say he is a white faced cockatiel  http://members.optusnet.com.au/~geoffwatts1/Whiteface.html


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh good I was hoping for a male!!! I thought a basic white face too!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Yup I agree with the others a white face definitely a male I would have thought he was a little bit older then 3-4 mths his face is so white usually then don't get that white till after there first moult, he is very cute I love the white face


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

White face grey male! Very cute! Don't worry about the scruffy tail -their feathers will grow out beautifully in good care! As far as age I highly doubt the 3-4 mths. I think that's always a pet store's standard answer. Looks about 6mths to me-


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with everyone's answer of a whiteface male.
Very very cute tiel~!


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

congrats, he is adorable!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Congrats on your adorable teil! 
I agree A Whiteface Male!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, he's cute.


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll go with 6 months then.......


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would say 9-12 months is more accurate, they don't usually start their first moult till they're 6 months, and in my experience it takes more than one moult for the face to become completely white like his is.  He's very cute!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I would say 9-12 months is more accurate, they don't usually start their first moult till they're 6 months, and in my experience it takes more than one moult for the face to become completely white like his is.  He's very cute!


That's what I was thinking too-I was going to say 6mths to a year but then I looked at his tail and he still has one with barrings..maybe it's just delayed..


----------



## guido (Nov 2, 2007)

he looks younger than snoopy, and snoopy i think is about 6/7 months.
Lovely same whiteface tho, I never went out to get a whiteface, just a friend for charlie.
But they are lovely arent they.


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

When he lifts his wings and you can see his tail feathers better he does have some spots/stripes. He does have alot of white on his face, but closer to his beak it is more tan. Maybe I'll have to get some better pictures to figure out his age....

Here are the better pictures....


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks like he's just starting his molt. Some white faces males get their white face pretty early for some reason. All those dotted feathers will be gone in a couple of months and his face will probably get a more defined white.


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

It is pretty amazing the stages they go through! SO since he is just starting his molt then he is around 6 months right?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Keet1976 said:


> It is pretty amazing the stages they go through! SO since he is just starting his molt then he is around 6 months right?


That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I think his face is to white to be going through his first moult I would say he is older then 6 mths, some do get white faces early but not that white.


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmm...........No matter what the age is at least he is really sweet and tame already!


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Aww he,s such a cute bird!


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday I let Tunes out with the 2 budgies and they got along well...Tunes is teaching the budgies to eat their veggies!!! I clipped brocolli and spnich leaves to the outside of the cage and the budgies see Tunes eat it so they figure what the heck lets try it too!

Oh yeah and there is a leg band on Tunes.........

it is purple and says JB WI 07 421....I assume WI is for Wisconsin and 07 is the year...


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad Tunes is teaching the budgies to eat there veggies, once one tries it, the rest follow!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Keet1976 said:


> Oh yeah and there is a leg band on Tunes.........
> 
> it is purple and says JB WI 07 421....I assume WI is for Wisconsin and 07 is the year...


If i had to take a guess i would say JB is for the club, WI is your state, 07 is year of birth, and 421 would be the number of the band which could then be traced to the club member.


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe I can trace it somehow. I should be able to find something about cockatiel clubs online.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That would be neat if you can trace it and find more out about Tunes


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Keet1976 said:


> Maybe I can trace it somehow. I should be able to find something about cockatiel clubs online.


That would be a good idea, but who would you go too ??


----------

